# Ebay how to?



## 1Kurgan1 (Jan 1, 2010)

Just started selling on ebay recently and I've seen most buy it now auctions don't have a bidding price, I'm wondering if anyone knows how to make an auction that doesn't have a bid, and only has a buy it now price?


----------



## Kei (Jan 1, 2010)

Sadly you can't do a 'buy it now' auction until you get something like 10 feedbacks/transactions with eBay. I wish I had that option as well soooo bad so I didn't have to sit and wait for my auctions to end.

I've had nothing but great feedback, though I still can't use that option. It's in the help file if you wanna see the exact number of transactions you need in order to create a buy it now auction.

Kei


----------



## RaPiDo987 (Jan 1, 2010)

i love and hate selling things on ebay. They charge 8.75% of total value sold per listing....mad:


----------



## mlee49 (Jan 1, 2010)

And to think I was gonna start selling on Ebay.  Damn, guess I need help selling something there. PM me if anyone SERIOUSLY interested.


----------



## Kei (Jan 1, 2010)

Okay I just checked for you and it lists as follows...

*Requirements with a PayPal account *

_Listing a single item at a fixed price_
 Minimum Feedback score of 5

PayPal accepted as payment method on listing

If you’re selling through a Premium or Anchor Store, you also need to be PayPal Verified. 

_Listing multiple items at a fixed price_
 Feedback score of 15

PayPal accepted as payment method on listing 

If you’re selling through a Premium or Anchor Store, you also need to be PayPal Verified.

*Requirements without a PayPal account*

_Listing a single item at a fixed price_
 Minimum Feedback score of 10

_Listing multiple items at a fixed price_
 Minimum Feedback score of 30

Registered user for at least 14 days

Kei


----------



## ChiSox (Jan 1, 2010)

Easiest way to achieve feedback is by buying 10 ebooks or web templates

http://shop.ebay.com/i.html?LH_BIN=1&LH_IncludeSIF=1&_trkparms=65%253A12%257C66%253A2%257C39%253A1%257C72%253A2465&_nkw=ebook&_sticky=1&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_sop=15&_sc=1

These sellers usually have it set to leave feedback automatically after payment so you wont have to wait to obtain your feedback, be sure to buy from 10 seperate sellers or your double feedback will only count as 1...

Also here is the selling fees its 8.75% for first $25 and 3.5% there after, they also charge an insertion fee so keep that in mind...first 5 listings are free per month...the percentage isnt bad considering the amount of traffic that goes through the site but also keep in mind paypal takes $.35+3% per transaction so figure that in too


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jan 1, 2010)

Well I'm almost to 10 rating, so thats not too bad.


----------

